# Rose Uncle Jimbo 2014 + Steckachse



## Sash87Lr (6. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Nachdem ich mit Rose geschrieben habe, welche Steckachse beim 2014er Uncle Jimbo passt und diese mir gesagt haben "jede 142x12er Achse passt in den Rahmen rein", habe ich mir eine Maxle bestellt. Nun, was soll ich sagen - sie passt nicht!
Der Kopf bzw die Auflagefläche von der Maxle hat ~24mm und das UJ hat eine Einfassung(?) von ~20mm.
Also kommen bei mir folgende Fragen auf:

Kennen die Mitarbeiter der Firma Rose überhaupt die technischen Daten der Rahmen?

und

Welche Steckachse kann ich außer dem DT RWS ThruBolt noch nehmen? Mit was fahrt ihr in einem 142x12er Hinterbau mit einer Gesamtbreite von ~176mm?

Gruß und bereits vielen Dank!
Sascha


----------

